# Seeking: Healthy & happy cockapoo pup



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello there, 

I'm a lifelong dog lover but have only recently discovered this amazing breed. 

Now I can't wait to have one in my life. But I feel a bit overwhelmed as I've heard so many horror stories from friends who have had bad experience purchasing puppies and kittens. 

Can anyone recommend good trusted breeders in London and the South East? I'm looking for a light coloured little girl, ideally to come into our home for beginning of December.

Thanks! Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi DebMae, we lost our beloved Tilly a few days ago and are very sadly in a similar situation. We'd prefer to re-home another, older, cockapoo (Tilly was two and a half) but fortunately very few need rehoming.

So, we willprobably need to go back to the original breeder, which is in Gloucestershire. We found when we acquired Tilly that you could learn a lot from the website of respectable breeders, and from happy cockapoo purchasers' comments. 

Theer are loads and loads out there from private homes,you can find dozens in 20 seconds using Google. I'm sure many are really loving places...but maybe not all will be. In that case the advice is always to make sure you see both parents, and keep your wits about you at all times.

The hardest thing though may bethat when you see an adorable looking puppy, you automatically want to help it, and that feeling can be even stronger if you think that it has been born into a not very good situation, and needs to be saved.

Good luck and you will love your cockapoo as we loved our Tilly and can't wait to find another one. we're doing our normal three times daily Tilly walks still, even without her as it helps us to see the dog people we know and just face Tilly's loss squarely. We've had loads of cards through our door and several bunches of flowers. So many dog people are lovely people, fact

Eileen


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Good advice from Eileen although home breeders don't always have the father to look at they should at least have papers on him. Always ask to see the mother and make sure the parents have both been tested and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi DebMae

We bought our second pup from Ian & Claire Smith who are out near Margate in Kent. You can find them on Breeder's Online. They generally seem to breed golden cockapoos in various shades, from working cocker mums, but are not planning a litter until next Spring. They own all the parents and the sire has been Optigen PRA tested. We have been really happy with Honey's temperament. She has heaps of energy for walks but is settled indoors and very obedient. There is also Doodlepets in Ashford, Kent who my friend has just got a cockapoo from. However, I think the sire is always a toy poodle rather than a miniature so it would depend on the size of cockapoo you are looking for. Good luck!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

We bought Pushca (black tuxedo tho) from moorhills in Essex. They live on a massive piece of land and we met mum and dad. Pushca was running about a great big field and we were very impressed with the feel and the breeders answered all our questions. And they are the most gorgeous dogs 
Good luck


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Deb

Welcome to the forum :welcome:. 

We have a ten month old puppy called Saffi - you can read more about her on my blog. We got her from Broadreach Dogs in Cambridge and have been delighted with her. She is affectionate, energetic, funny, biddable and intelligent. She loves everyone and everyone loves her! 

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello there, thank you so much for all your replies, very helpful and kind.

Eileen - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, you must be devastated. Still think about my last dog and that was 7 years ago. I hope you find another one to bring back some doggy joy in your life.

Turi - I read your blog last week! Afraid I nicked your name 'dogzilla' and my boyfriend has been calling me that ever since.

The good news is we found our puppy yesterday! Went near Brighton and to meet a lovely family on a big farm with ten pups. The mum was a beautiful friendly dog and they are so well looked after all our health questions were answered that we couldn't resist one friendly little girl who looks just like a tiny lamb! She's an F2 Cockapoo and judging by the size of her feet, will be a bit bigger than we had planned for. But a happy and healthy pup are our main concern, plus our garden is a good size. And she was too gorgeous to resist! She comes home to us in 4 weeks and I can't wait.

Thanks again for all your advice, will let you know when she's finally here.

Debs x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad you have found a lovely puppy. You will now have 4 weeks in which to spend your time and money looking for stuff for your new arrival.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news good luck with your wait. What colour is she? Has she got a name yet? x


----------



## NTochel (Oct 3, 2012)

if u look on preloved there are sometimes cockapoos a little older than puppies looking for new homes. id love to rehome one but just dont have time. It usually not the poor wee dogs fault that its being rehomed, people are so fickle and need to think a little more before getting a puppy


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow glitzy debs when did you get your puppy. If she is 12 weeks old I have her sister Pepsi  and she is an adorable puppy would love to see pictures


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

kiwi37uk said:


> Wow glitzy debs when did you get your puppy. If she is 12 weeks old I have her sister Pepsi  and she is an adorable puppy would love to see pictures



Perhaps they are sisters just from different litters. As I think Puscha is over a year old now. I am sure Debi will see you post and you can compare your girls


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Must be they have the mum and dad  would love to see an older version of Pepsi


----------



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Great news good luck with your wait. What colour is she? Has she got a name yet? x


She is a curly white cockapoo with a tan star on her back, looks like a little lamb! We've called her Boo. Little Boo the cockapoo. I'm counting down the days til we get her, and also sorting out pet insurance, registering at vets and making our home/garden puppy proof


----------

